# EZ Mixer/Frother?



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Hi Fellow DIY'ers,

As you guys probably know I am one of the most lazy people out there, so in my quest for making things easier - I came across the following:

http://www.takealot.com/bodum-latte-milk-frother-green/PLID29430295

Will it work to mix my DIY's?

Regards,
NewOoBy a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

It will work but you dont need such an expensive model. Just a good quality handheld that takes batteries will so the job and it will be maximum R150.

A frother isn't a cure all for steeping time it will just help the initial mix but you can use a slow cooker to further accelerate the process.

Mixes with creams and custards won't care about your frother, they will still need a week or two steep time even when frothed and heat bathed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Sprint said:


> It will work but you dont need such an expensive model. Just a good quality handheld that takes batteries will so the job and it will be maximum R150.
> 
> A frother isn't a cure all for steeping time it will just help the initial mix but you can use a slow cooker to further accelerate the process.
> 
> Mixes with creams and custards won't care about your frother, they will still need a week or two steep time even when frothed and heat bathed.


mmmm, interesting - thanks for the info  - I know there is no getting around steeping time, this I am aware of sadly. Just want it for the initial mixing phase. It's free bro - I'm gonna use my ebucks


----------



## acorn (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi Fellow DIY'ers,
> 
> As you guys probably know I am one of the most lazy people out there, so in my quest for making things easier - I came across the following:
> 
> ...


 
Bought mine at crazy store for R27, uses 1AAA battery, cheap and effective

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

acorn said:


> Bought mine at crazy store for R27, uses 1AAA battery, cheap and effective



lol cool, I know of a crazy store pretty close to my office. I'm heading to west pack today to pick up some glassware and plastic containers. Maybe there is a crazy store near the west pack in centurion... Anyone know if there is one close by?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

This will definitely work, just be aware that there is no on or off, you will need to push the button in to spin up the frother.
Just thought i would mention it in case you were looking at something you could switch on and walk away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> This will definitely work, just be aware that there is no on or off, you will need to push the button in to spin up the frother.
> Just thought i would mention it in case you were looking at something you could switch on and walk away.



dammit, I thought it was a push and walk away unit. This kinda defeats the purpose of being lazy  - however i could potentially change the switch to a on/off type switch. This will be the heights of my electronic DIY no jokes.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

LOL agreed ...takes the laziness out of the entire process !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol cool, I know of a crazy store pretty close to my office. I'm heading to west pack today to pick up some glassware and plastic containers. Maybe there is a crazy store near the west pack in centurion... Anyone know if there is one close by?


 No sorry I don't, these are the hand held milk frothers and I mix maximum 100ml, holding it at a 45 deg angle with the wire (Frother) part partly submerged, High VG is a bit tough to mix with this cheapy frother and need a fresh battery.


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

acorn said:


> No sorry I don't, these are the hand held milk frothers and I mix maximum 100ml, holding it at a 45 deg angle with the wire (Frother) part partly submerged, High VG is a bit tough to mix with this cheapy frother and need a fresh battery.


lol, no probs bro. That is to be expected from an el' cheapo - but hey it does the job right, which is what is important. I'm new to DIY-ing and the biggest bottle I've mixed was 70ml of my coco-pine cream concoction, it is also very high VG - I used my drill to stir it, was okay but not great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hi Fellow DIY'ers,
> 
> As you guys probably know I am one of the most lazy people out there, so in my quest for making things easier - I came across the following:
> 
> ...



Nah, give it a miss, while they work well on water and milk type liquids, they sukkel on PG/VG mixes.
Rather get an ultrasonic cleaner bath, then its just drop the bottles in and away you go.
I have a small 50W 99sec timer one, but it gets tedious repeat pushing the on button.

http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/ultrasonic-600ml-with-basket-121957.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Sprint said:


> It will work but you dont need such an expensive model. Just a good quality handheld that takes batteries will so the job and it will be maximum R150.
> 
> A frother isn't a cure all for steeping time it will just help the initial mix but you can use a slow cooker to further accelerate the process.
> 
> Mixes with creams and custards won't care about your frother, they will still need a week or two steep time even when frothed and heat bathed.



Ya man, I've been happily using my R100 Clicks Safeway frother for 6 months.

Works like a charm!

I need nothing more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/16)

I bought a cheapie battery operated frother from West pack R30 bucks. Took out the frothing rod stuck it in my drill. Boom. Mixed in seconds litteraly .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ripstorm (17/2/16)

I believe in good old fashioned steeping (throwing it in a dark cabinet and waiting). Best results, cheaper than buying a frother and it's for the lazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

I used to use this baby but eventually went back to good old hand jobs . Paid around 90 bucks at checkers hyper & unless you use 2 super fresh batteries its going to struggle with high VG juice.

Maybe just use the ear bud in a cordless drill trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nah, give it a miss, while they work well on water and milk type liquids, they sukkel on PG/VG mixes.
> Rather get an ultrasonic cleaner bath, then its just drop the bottles in and away you go.
> I have a small 50W 99sec timer one, but it gets tedious repeat pushing the on button.
> 
> http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/ultrasonic-600ml-with-basket-121957.html



This is high on my list of priorities that I need to buy end of this month. Sheesh I'm definitely going to kill my vape budget for two months, ultrasonic+rolo = vape budget gone . I'm going to need to ask SO for bonus


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I bought a cheapie battery operated frother from West pack R30 bucks. Took out the frothing rod stuck it in my drill. Boom. Mixed in seconds litteraly .



lol taking DIY to the next level hey.


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> I used to use this baby but eventually went back to good old hand jobs . Paid around 90 bucks at checkers hyper & unless you use 2 super fresh batteries its going to struggle with high VG juice.
> 
> Maybe just use the ear bud in a cordless drill trick
> 
> View attachment 46048



I made a stirrer from an old syringe I just cut the top part, the plunger thingy and made it look like a motor boats propeller and plugged that into my drill, works awesome but not for the lazy.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol taking DIY to the next level hey.


Gotta make a plan hey hahaha.
I tried using it before stripping the whole rod out and the frothing rod wouldn't even spin in the mix hahaha. What do you expect for R30 hey. ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> I used to use this baby but eventually went back to good old hand jobs . Paid around 90 bucks at checkers hyper & unless you use 2 super fresh batteries its going to struggle with high VG juice.
> 
> Maybe just use the ear bud in a cordless drill trick
> 
> View attachment 46048


But what you do is stick whatever you mixing in, in hot water for a minute.. The VG thins out... Froth away

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I made a stirrer from an old syringe I just cut the top part, the plunger thingy and made it look like a motor boats propeller and plugged that into my drill, works awesome but not for the lazy.


Should change your forum name to Macgyver now lol . I never would have thought of doing that.

Still prefer to just hand shake it though . Much easier then having to pull out the tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> But what you do is stick whatever you mixing in, in hot water for a minute.. The VG thins out... Froth away


With the amount of nic I use in my mixes I try to stay away from heat . Not sure if I'm just being overly paranoid but why risk messing up precious juice lol.

Besides , I make large quantities at a time so I can afford to wait a week or two for my next batch to steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> With the amount of nic I use in my mixes I try to stay away from heat . Not sure if I'm just being overly paranoid but why risk messing up precious juice lol.
> 
> Besides , I make large quantities at a time so I can afford to wait a week or two for my next batch to steep


Oh right. I'm talking like 30mls I make at a time.


----------



## Johanvdmrw (19/2/16)

Hi guys, I would suggest looking into making a magnetic stirrer! My good friend @SHiBBY managed to make a neat looking magnetic stirrer a while back. With a potentiometer to regulate the speeds etc. This will however only take out the step where you sit there like an idiot and shake your juice wondering if someone can see you through your window. 

But look it up. really awesome! Also, if you need those magnetic stirrer bars I can organize from my lab contacts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Hi guys, I would suggest looking into making a magnetic stirrer! My good friend @SHiBBY managed to make a neat looking magnetic stirrer a while back. With a potentiometer to regulate the speeds etc. This will however only take out the step where you sit there like an idiot and shake your juice wondering if someone can see you through your window.
> 
> But look it up. really awesome! Also, if you need those magnetic stirrer bars I can organize from my lab contacts


cool thanks bro, that was my first prize - building a DIY stirrer, but that seems like a huge amount of effort to build. I will look however to see if I can do what he describes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> cool thanks bro, that was my first prize - building a DIY stirrer, but that seems like a huge amount of effort to build. I will look however to see if I can do what he describes.



Cool man!

I will also be embarking on this journey next week. One can make a pretty simple one, but If you want it to last you are probably going to have to spend a hour or so on it. I will reply when I have my list of items that you will need to make this. Think this could be an interesting project.


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Cool man!
> 
> I will also be embarking on this journey next week. One can make a pretty simple one, but If you want it to last you are probably going to have to spend a hour or so on it. I will reply when I have my list of items that you will need to make this. Think this could be an interesting project.



I can't find the thread by your mate @SHiBBY can you please post link here - me begz you 

Also good luck with your build bro...


----------



## Johanvdmrw (19/2/16)

Apologies man. He didn't document it. It was basically just a "a cool check this lets do it" moment.


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Apologies man. He didn't document it. It was basically just a "a cool check this lets do it" moment.


well in that case - I think you can put one together for us noob DIY-ers - preez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (19/2/16)

Yeah I will next week  and I am also a noob DYI-er. I only got my stuff on Wednesday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Yeah I will next week  and I am also a noob DYI-er. I only got my stuff on Wednesday


Dude how did you change that title under your name - i've been trying to change it forever, but cant


----------



## Johanvdmrw (19/2/16)

I was struggling a while as well. but here you go :

Top right next to your profile picture then go to personal details mate

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> I was struggling a while as well. but here you go :
> 
> Top right next to your profile picture then go to personal details mate


lol bro, I was looking at that page for days not seeing the part where I can change it - it's so lol man. It was like that time I asked how to upload photo's. I have some really doff moments sometimes. Thanks for the help man *sharp*


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

A friend of mine took one of those cheap R30 frothers used a dremmel to cut it just after the 90 degree bend works like a charm and it is small enough to mix and stir in a 30ml bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/2/16)

Johanvdmrw said:


> Apologies man. He didn't document it. It was basically just a "a cool check this lets do it" moment.



@Johanvdmrw come to my place then we'll go to Yebo together, get the shit and document the process properly. I used the fan from my biltong maker so I need a new one anyway  Also want to build myself a stirrer for my new DIY juice. Just get some stirrer bars from your peeps. I need to bother you for an Erlenmeyer flask as well, Dischem don't sell those. But maybe a bit bigger one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

SHiBBY said:


> @Johanvdmrw come to my place then we'll go to Yebo together, get the shit and document the process properly. I used the fan from my biltong maker so I need a new one anyway  Also want to build myself a stirrer for my new DIY juice. Just get some stirrer bars from your peeps. I need to bother you for an Erlenmeyer flask as well, Dischem don't sell those. But maybe a bit bigger one.


I was sad I had dumped all my old PCs because I have been looking for a fan, didn't think about that biltong maker!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I was sad I had dumped all my old PCs because I have been looking for a fan, didn't think about that biltong maker!!!!



i too have a biltong maker just sitting in my garage hasn't been used in years. However I don't have a problem with fans - i got tons of em. I'm just waiting for a nice guide on how to do it.


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i too have a biltong maker just sitting in my garage hasn't been used in years. However I don't have a problem with fans - i got tons of em. I'm just waiting for a nice guide on how to do it.


I got some magnets delivered from Takealot today, going to glue two onto the fan, and a laminated one into my mix, and pray for the best! I don't think they are strong enough, but will have to wait and see!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I got some magnets delivered from Takealot today, going to glue two onto the fan, and a laminated one into my mix, and pray for the best! I don't think they are strong enough, but will have to wait and see!


good luck bro - didnt know takealot sold magnets hey  thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> good luck bro - didnt know takealot sold magnets hey  thanks for the heads up.



Was hoping these would be completely covered in plastic but they're not (and not strong at all).

http://www.takealot.com/parrot-20mm-circle-magnets-pack-of-6/PLID28125395

These are a bit stronger, but not coated at all, pretty sure they would put something in my juice that would kill me, hence the need to laminate/cover them!

http://www.takealot.com/dala-round-magnets-4-5mm-10-pieces/PLID32841611

But they won't be a substitute for a proper stirring bar, but for R20 it was worth a try

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Was hoping these would be completely covered in plastic but they're not (and not strong at all).
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/parrot-20mm-circle-magnets-pack-of-6/PLID28125395
> 
> ...



No dude, those are Strontium magnets. You don't want that for your stirrer. What you need is Neodymium, the shiny type you get in PC HDD's. Those you can buy at electronics outlets like Communica. They don't have to be huge either, in fact if your stirrer bar is a half decent size you can probably get away with mounting a steel bar on the fan instead, thus not affecting it's built in magnetic field. But I'll post a how-to when we build the next one. I've got some vids on it working which I'll post too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/2/16)

SHiBBY said:


> No dude, those are Strontium magnets. You don't want that for your stirrer. What you need is Neodymium, the shiny type you get in PC HDD's. Those you can buy at electronics outlets like Communica. They don't have to be huge either, in fact if your stirrer bar is a half decent size you can probably get away with mounting a steel bar on the fan instead, thus not affecting it's built in magnetic field. But I'll post a how-to when we build the next one. I've got some vids on it working which I'll post too.


*Runs to PC Graveyard*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

